

Firefox 6.0 alpha available - kia
http://nightly.mozilla.org/

======
lion0
what happened to 5.0? Are they doing 6.0 and 5.0 in parallel?

~~~
flatulent1
It must be a parallel project.

When 4.0 was released to the public, the next update provided 40 b13 nightly
users was a 4.2 alpha. (some plug-ins break)

------
rob08
They're really speeding up their release schedule. Not really related to the
topic, but I'm curious why is the Mac build twice the size of the Windows one?

~~~
navs
I wonder if they still package both PPC and Intel binaries together. This is
usually the reason why OS X apps seem to be larger than their Windows
counterparts.

